# Odd Tire Wear



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

Just got back from 1600+ mile trip. I've got some odd tire wear, that is not consistent with tire pressure. On the left front, and right rear tire of the trailer, I've got excessive wear on the outside edge. Looks like a potential alignment issue, but I'm not even sure you can get a trailer aligned--can you?

If the wear was on both the outside AND inside edge, then I'd suspect tire pressure, but that is not the case here. Has anyone else seen this? Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

Could really use some advice from the group on this one. Got some word back from the dealer today on this issue. They "measured the axle" (not sure what that means) and sent the measurements to Keystone who said the axle is in spec. If I want to pursue the problem I would need to have the axles taken off (6 hrs at $95/hr) and ship them to the axle manufacturer, who will then take a look at them. If there is a problem, I will be reimbursed and given new axles. If not, I'm out the money for the labor and shipping.

Oddly enough, the trailer has now started listing to one side. The dealer said it was uneven weight distribution. All we have in the unit are some dishes and silverware. No clothes, no supplies, etc.

I don't want to bite the bullet on the labor expense--seems a bit too risky for me. For that kind of money, I could get a new set of tires. Any thoughts? Anyone else run into this issue? My warranty just expired on 5 Jul.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer about the warranty Jim. Hopefully someone will chime in with some sage advice on this one. I have zero experience with this. You might try your question over at RV.net as the population is much greater over there. Best of luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

humm just thinking out loud here. You may want to contact another non-keystone dealer and speak with them. I know when I lived in other cities there were some hitch shops that did RV work. I think somebody that is independent might be able to help you out here too. A good tire shop might be of some help as well.

Asking about this on RV.net might help since its a general RV tech issue that may have come up more than we've all seen.

Is the axle warranty only one year as well? I don't have my manuals handy but you might want to check.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I had a problem like this on my boat trailer (also twin axle) a couple of years ago. I received damage due to NJ's wonderful pothole filled highways.

My repair involved re-aligning the axles to the trailer. I don't exactly understand why your dealer wants to remove the axles and send them to Keystone, but maybe I am just prejudiced by what happened to my boat trailer.

My repair was done by mechanics at a truck (tractor) trailer repair shop. They said it was not the first time they had seen this problem

Others here have already advised getting second, professional opinions. Add me to that list!

I saw a damaged Palomino TT on rt78 in NJ last weekend. His axles were almost completely ripped out (he was very lucky he didn't roll over!!) I stopped, but the only real help I could offer was my cell phone.

Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Okay, here goes:

I'm *sure* that it's not possible to align a trailer like a car- cars have built-in adjustment bolts to correct for manufacturing variations and damage. But that's not to say you can't check your trailer for straightness- it could be that something is bent and causing your wierd tire wear.

Pull your trailer onto a flat, level surface. Make sure your TV and Trailer are in a straight line. Set up some jack stands around it, and start stringing strings from the jackstands. Run one string up each side of your trailer and tow vehicle. Measure from the outside of the wheel rims and frames of both TV and trailer, and get the strings straight. Then measure from the trailer frame and wheels to the string. Are there any differences? (for example, when all 8 wheels are in a straight line, is the frame crooked?)

You may find that your hitch is crooked, or something else is bent which is causing your trailer wheel assembly to "dog-leg" down the road.

You can also hang plumb bobs from known points on your trailer frame, and transfer those points to masking tape stuck to the ground. Then cross measure to make sure the frame is straight. Ditto the TV. Ditto the hitch when your TV and Trailer are in a straight line.

I dunno, maybe all of this will show something up, maybe not. I suppose it could also be your tires out of balance. If nothing else, I'd try rotating your tires front to back and see if the wear follows, or stays the same.

Did I confuse you, or give you any ideas?









Kevin P.


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

All,

Thanks for your responses. Haven't been able to try the "string method" since the trailer is still at the dealer. When I stopped by to visit the dealership, I noticed that the trailer was listing to one side, while sitting on level ground. I asked them to check it out and the apparently the springs on one side are shot. It's the left side of the trailer, which is odd since there is little to no storage on that side to add weight.

Anyway, the ball is in Keystone's court to see if they will repair/replace the springs. The difference between the left and right side is just under 2". Perhaps this caused some of the tire wear?

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What made them change their tune from "uneven Weight distribution" to bad springs?

Tim


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We have a friend that has a '03 25rss.
He and his family are on a 8 week trip arcoss the states...

About half way through, up the east coast, his springs broke on one side leaving him stranded on the side of the road







. May be something for all of us to watch for when our TT's are a year old ??

One thing we notice is ours does seem to squeak and pop a lot... don't know how much of that is normal?


----------

